# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Jimp

## ESKD

*Jimp 1.12 Rus Final (2011)* 

Новая версия первого украинского аудиоплеера.
Имеет яркий дизайн и поддерживает много современных форматов воспроизведения музыки. А удобство использования и компактность только подчеркивают данные преимущества! Удобный плейлист, регулярно выходящие обновления, возможность сворачивания в трей и управление программой из трея, маленькая требовательность к ресурсам компьютера, простой и понятный интерфейс, встроенный интернет магазин музыкальных сувениров Jimp Store... Всех достоинств и не перечислишь! А главное – все это абсолютно бесплатно, и без надоедливой рекламы.
Также стоит упоминания бесплатная и качественная техническая поддержка, при помощи которой вы всегда сможете решить любую проблему, которая возникла с вашим проигрывателем! Скачивайте любимую музыку, покупайте футболки, брелоки, коврики для мыши и прочую атрибутику, которая скажет всему миру о вас как личности! Ну и слушайте музыку с комфортом, в конце концов!

Что нового:
1. Добавлен поиск по плейлисту.
2. Добавлена поддержка скинов.
3. Добавлена функция автозагрузки плейлиста.
4. Автоматическое сохранение уровня громкости и местоположения окна программы.
5. Бесплатная активация.

Название: Jimp
Год выпуска: 2011
Дом.стр.: jimp.at.ua/
ОС: Windows® XP/2003/Vista/7
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Лекарство: Не требуется (freeware)
Размер: 5.5 Mb

depositfiles.com
turbo.to
shareflare.net
letitbit.net

----------

